# my cottage garden



## Errol

http://www.flickr.com/photos/errol41/?saved=1

this is my cottage garden, the 1st year so just beginning, my wife loves yard art also and since these pictures were taken, lots more flowers and art has been added..as in cottage gardens, I like to add veggies, such as squash, maters, cabbage and peppers in among the flowers. We also love small winding paths..
thanks for looking
Errol


----------



## Tammy

I love your garden! and those bird carvings are spectacular!
your garden looks so inviting and like such a relaxing place to take a stroll in.


----------



## Errol

thank so much Tammy, I have to admit there were times I almost gave up, like really really dry weather, bettles, and so forth, but we just keep chugging along! lol
Errol


----------



## Shannon

I love your photos! My first impression was soothing and comfortable.


----------



## Errol

thank you Shannon


----------

